# Extended Battery & Cases



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm planning to get an extended battery soon, but have a few questions I'm hoping someone can answer first:

1) Does the model matter? By that I mean that I've seen lots of extended batteries labeled as being for the i9300, but I have an i535 (d2vzw). Will that make a difference with a component like the battery? Should I only get batteries for the i535 (d2vzw) or would an i9300 battery work fine?

2) Is there anything special I need to know when using a battery with a different capacity? Things like clearing battery stats or a special thing I'll have to do to make the device properly recognize it?

3) Cases. I love my case with its kickstand. How could I find a selection of cases for an extended battery?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ok, I'm planning to get an extended battery soon, but have a few questions I'm hoping someone can answer first:
> 
> 1) Does the model matter? By that I mean that I've seen lots of extended batteries labeled as being for the i9300, but I have an i535 (d2vzw). Will that make a difference with a component like the battery? Should I only get batteries for the i535 (d2vzw) or would an i9300 battery work fine?
> 
> ...


1) With this particular device I don't believe the model matters. The ZeroLemon battery that I'm using is listed for all models.

2) Clearing battery stats is a useless practice in my opinion as all it does is delete a .txt file... Nothing else. Most extended batteries will just require a slightly longer charge time.

3) The ONLY case with a kickstand that I'm aware of for extended batteries is made by Seidio and I'm not at all sure which batteries it is compatible with aside from their own. I know it will not work with the ZeroLemon, it may work with the Hyperion or Q-Cell but I'm not sure.

On a side note I think the Seidio cases work like the ZeroLemon case in that you do not have an actual back on the phone. The case IS the back. I've never had any issues with dust or loose sides or any of that although I'm sure it's not for everyone.

Of course YMMV, everyone needs something different but hopefully this answers some questions for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the Zerolemon 7300mAh and love it! No kickstand. The Silicon back is the rear cover. Battery lasts forever, charges fast! No dust or dirt. Easy gripping power when holding it. Best $25 I ever spent! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## SVT Cobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Did you purchase any type of extended battery yet? What are your thoughts? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

